# What happens when you buy something from this forum !



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

Hi

So I am curious about your experiences. What's the rules? Whats the crack? I have not been on this forum that long, and I would say I have spent a good few hundred quid on the "for sale" section.

Most people ask for pay-pal gift for the obvious reasons but how does this forum sit with this?

As above I have spent £100's with people and never had a problem until now!. I find myself £120 down and no contact from the seller.

What's the next step given that it has now been so long, even pay pal wont help because it was a gift transfer and also because its now over 28 days.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

If they've run off with your money with no contact for a month then the only option is to NAME AND SHAME!!

That's the problem with gift payments. If you've agreed to pay the paypal fees the best option is to bung them a few extra quid and keep it as a payment for goods. Easy to say now and I know I've done it many a time myself.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only thing i have sold so far on this forum are a set of Eibach springs and i gave the option of paypal gift or buyer covers fees, i also supplied a tracking number and am happy to provide a phone number to show i am not running away with your money....

I have bought quite a bit so far, the most expensive purchase i went and paid cash lol... everything has been good so far.

As for your situation when was the user last logged on ? are they a ttoc member etc as admin should have some contact details if so...


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

Hi

The thing that is upsetting me more than anything is that the guy is a good guy. What I mean is that I paid for these goods in august (14th). Due to the sellers personal circumstances the item didn't arrive. I recently asked for a refund which was agreed.

It showed in pay-pal with a "Unclear until date". So I was happy, the seller has always returned my messages. So I then check and the transaction has been voided by either the seller or their bank.

Now call me made but you know if you have the funds to buy/refund something, and I have heard nothing from them now in 3 days and the insulting thing for me is that they have been on the forum!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe this thread will prompt him to get in contact with you but if not then name and shame, see if guilt takes over him enough to sort this out.


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

This guy in question sells way to much on this forum to not be a decent guy !!!
Hopefully he reads these posts and shows that he is a good guy.


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

Hi

Well is been *54 *days since I made the payment and a *week *or so since the refund was promised !


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i like your style, you lost £120 but you can't name the seller :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

kazinak said:


> i like your style, you lost £120 but you can't name the seller :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Kaz, you would have named, shamed and run them over lol


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

R3AP4R said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > i like your style, you lost £120 but you can't name the seller :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


yes i would ,because i don't care what the forum rules are,


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

You've been more than fair and patient... Name and shame!


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

Well, happy to post that I have just had a PM!..........


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

name and shame anyway [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will have to go through the sales section now from a month and a half ago because I'm a nosey git


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Phew! Glad you got your messages! It was kinda patient of you not to name and shame them! So has everything worked out? Do you have your cash?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The mods are here to help resolve problems too. I hope things are now sorted and glad there was no need to name and shame - good on you for not doing so straight away. Even decent people make mistakes or circumstances can get in the way like holidays, family crisis, illness, thieves stealing your telephone line etc. :wink:

The general rule is don't use payments with no security of redress e.g. PayPal gift or direct bank transfer - unless you know and trust the seller. This is obviously your call. If it goes wrong we'll try to help but there is no guarantee of a successful resolution. Best play safe and sure.


----------

